# Cannot find these TINS! Looked all over 'net for months, HELP?



## harmonynme (Jul 12, 2013)

Good morning all, I was a member of the SPF for over 2 years, but hit a snafu with my user id until it was finally figured out with admins - so HELLO, again! :wink I make some soap; in fact just started making it again. 
My products involve more advanced plant cosmeceuticals ingredients, creams, shampoos, lotions, serums and the like. But do love soapmaking - it's a cakewalk compared to my other stuff!
I've had a lotion bar in my product line for 3 years. It's one of my top selling products, and what put me on the map. It took me forever, moreover, to track down the right silicone muffin pans to make more than 6 at a time (with as many bought in the closet that didn't fit).
Now, these tins cannot be found. I have looked everywhere - on every supply site from WSP, EB & B, Soagoods, Uline, Papaermart, every packaging & container company known, every candle site, small and large, even eBay - nada. 
because these containers have no mark, just like most generic tins; I don't know the company that made them. The only tins I can find have the raised lid - rather these, are flat. 

They were known as 4 ounce tins. But the 4 ounce tins now, are way to small, and 6 oz tins, too big. 
I've attached photos of the tins.








measurements: with top 3" across 2" depth. Without top: 1.75" depth




 If ANYONE has seen tins that look like these please please let me know I am desperate - I am down to the last 6 - from 800!
I would be soooo grateful!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin7a.html


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jul 12, 2013)

What's your measurement across the top without the lid?

Maybe these will work: http://www.naturesgardencandles.com.../deeptin4/-Deep-Round-Tin-with-Lid-4-oz..html

Good luck!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Not sure if this will help about two weeks ago WSP had them as a discontinued item, it wasn't advertised that way, but when I went back to purchase they were listed as discontinued and were sold out. The price was very good, maybe you can call them.


----------



## kattobrn (Jul 12, 2013)

Try elementsbathandbody.com.


----------



## harmonynme (Jul 12, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin7a.html


 the tops are raised. Thanks anyway. I've already tried:
SKS bottle, 
brambleberry,
FMNL, 
wholesale supplies,
elements bath and body
soagoods
ULINE
FREUND
midwest bottles
the chemistry store
cpr packaging
nothing.


----------



## harmonynme (Jul 12, 2013)

Are you sure they were the the same tins I attached the photos of? because I can call WSP, if that's the case.The measurements are: 2" DEPTH 3" across, are the 2 oz tins you ordered 3" across?  

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate replies, but these are the very same tins that I've been finding, raised tops, and only 2" across, either way too small, or too big.


----------



## guiceman (Jul 12, 2013)

also try going to images.google.com and search 4 oz tins

http://thecandlemakersstore.com/4-oz-tins.html

http://www.candlechem.com/containers.htm  ( bottom of page )


----------



## heartsong (Jul 12, 2013)

how about these?...diameter and height is nearly the same...these are considered 6 oz tins...hth! http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Travel-Tins--6-oz__C1004.aspx

here's one other 6 oz...approx. 1-3/4 deep x 2-7/8 wide  product code 5563-05
http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin7a.html


----------



## harmonynme (Jul 13, 2013)

heartsong said:


> how about these?...diameter and height is nearly the same...these are considered 6 oz tins...hth! http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Travel-Tins--6-oz__C1004.aspx
> 
> here's one other 6 oz...approx. 1-3/4 deep x 2-7/8 wide  product code 5563-05
> http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin7a.html


Thanks again everyone - SKS bottling is OUT. They do nor have what I seek. I looked at the Peak Candle supply, but it's the same raised top, just like all the others. I don't know why the measurements say they're 2.8" across, because they're not, they are exactly as all the others. 
It's as if the tins I used just completely disappeared from the market. Ironically, it took me years to track down the right muffin mold dimensions; with closets full of silicone molds that didn't match. I finally get them - and then - the tins disappear! 
I thought help from candle makers might help, too.
I did do an extensive google image search, as well, using different search methods. ARRGGHH! 

I am nearly at the point where I may have to discontinue my number 2 selling items! As you all know, that ricochets into getting customers into buying other items.... where are where have they gone???


----------



## harmonynme (Jul 13, 2013)

*metal tins have disappeared from the market! cannot find them, anyone?*



Sammi_552 said:


> What's your measurement across the top without the lid?
> 
> the measurement without the lid is THE SAME. 3" inches.
> 
> ...



the problem is the mold tapers out a bit at the end....all have been too narrow, and then, the 6 ounce, so huge that they absolutely BURY the lotion bar, and it looks teeny tiny. [SIGH]


----------



## layserbrat (Jul 13, 2013)

I KNOW I am posting a link for an "8 oz." tin, but the dimensions are about what you are describing....  

http://www.candlescience.com/containers/8oz-candle-tin/


----------



## harmonynme (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey guys! I ordered from brambleberry.com. Though the tins are not of the same quality as the previous, (a seam on the side), it fits!!! yeah!! THANKS ALL!;-)


----------



## messywith4 (Jul 26, 2013)

How about this:

http://www.bulkherbstore.com/Tin-Can_4oz


----------



## heartsong (Jul 26, 2013)

i'm so glad to hear that you found something that will fit the bill, perhaps until you track down the original container!


----------



## harmonynme (Aug 13, 2013)

messywith4 said:


> How about this:
> 
> http://www.bulkherbstore.com/Tin-Can_4oz



too narrow, and too small, but appreciate the thought, thanks!


----------



## KJW2601 (Aug 13, 2013)

I bought some tins at hobby lobby. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## MasqueradeMarket (Aug 13, 2013)

try http://www.papermart.com/deep-round-tin-cans/id=14268#14268

good luck!


----------



## StarBrown (Oct 8, 2013)

Not sure if this is useful at this point, but the dimensions you described are the standard 302x200 drawn tin.  I got some from Independent Can Co. in Baltimore; the tops are smooth (not with the label indent) and the cans are good quality seamless.  They sell in cases of 400 and have a west coast distributor.

http://www.independentcan.com/stock-tin-catalog/deep-drawn-tins/


----------



## onugs (Oct 10, 2013)

www.alibaba.com for ANYTHING!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Soap Making mobile app


----------

